# Research: Psychological effects of Infertility.



## Mel

Dear Participant,My name is Karen Kidd. I am a MA student studying Counselling and Psychotherapy with ICHAS. I am currently doing a dissertation. The title of my research is "A Quantitative Study Examining the Psychological Effects of Infertility". I am hoping to evaluate and highlight the psychological effects that infertility is having on people affected by this. It is estimated that there are 48.5 million people worldwide suffering from infertility and I am hoping to look at the psychological effects that this is having on people who are affected by infertility. If you have been unsuccessful in getting pregnant despite having unprotected sex for 12 months or more, I would really appreciate it if you would take the time to fill in a quick questionnaire in relation to this. The questionnaire is done through Survey Monkey and is completely confidential. The data will be stored on the researchers computer which is password protected. The data will be used as part of the researcher's dissertation and any future publications by the researcher. My contact details are [email protected] please contact me if you have any questions or if I can be of an assistance. A copy of the findings/ outcomes can also be sent to you if you contact me by email.Thanking you in advance for taking the time to participate.This survey is password protected please email me on [email protected] for the link to the survey and password.
Karen Kidd.


----------

